# Sock replacements



## scaddie (5 Mar 2006)

Hey, 

I'm in need of replacing some of my green socks (The outers for the black/green sock system).  Am I able to exhange them at my clothing stores? I know that in order to get new grey socks, I have to order them online, but the green ones aren't available. Thanks!


----------



## MikeL (5 Mar 2006)

Yea, you gotta go to clothing stores to get replacements for the new socks.


----------



## geo (5 Mar 2006)

green socks are part of the CTS kit.
base Q for you.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Mar 2006)

You are entitled to exchange them once a year if my memory serves correctly.


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2006)

Scaddie said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'm in need of replacing some of my green socks (The outers for the black/green sock system).  Am I able to exhange them at my clothing stores? I know that in order to get new grey socks, I have to order them online, but the green ones aren't available. Thanks!


First off you should have 5 different pairs of socks:

1) Black DEU socks (available/replaceable on-line from Logistik Unicorp);
2) Grey DEU socks (available/replaceable on-line from Logistik Unicorp);

3) Black CTS socks (exchangeable at your local clothing stores whenever required);
4) Green CTS socks (exchangeable at your local clothing stores whenever required); and
5) Grey CTS Socks (exchangeable at your local clothing stores whenever required).

The CTS socks have a coloured ring at the top of them which denotes their size (White, green, red, and blue). As these socks are worn with your operational dress they are exchangeable, just as your OG T-shirts, CTS boxers, and CTS thermals are.

The black and grey socks (with no coloured bands on the top) issued initially upon entering the CF training system are the DEU socks, thus not exchangeable but rather replaceable using your points on the Logistik Web-site.


----------



## geo (5 Mar 2006)

Additional grey socks from the CTS program?
Gawd..... 
Vern, is there a real difference between the ones from Logistik & the CTS ones?
Have enough gloves & boots ... don't want to include socks


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Additional grey socks from the CTS program?
> Gawd.....
> Vern, is there a real difference between the ones from Logistik & the CTS ones?
> Have enough gloves & boots ... don't want to include socks


Yes grey CTS socks. The difference is...they're exchangeable and of an excellent quality...will last a very long time. You should have gotten all three CTS type's issued at once.


----------



## geo (5 Mar 2006)

Hmmm.... will have to check my sock drawer.... way back @ the back
do these have the same colour banding as the green & black ones?


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... will have to check my sock drawer.... way back @ the back
> do these have the same colour banding as the green & black ones?


They will if they are the same size!!


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2006)

They are very thick and warm... good with the wet weather boots, standing in the snow for long periods at times. Way better than the DEU ones...


----------



## Devlin (10 Mar 2006)

With the stuff we get from the Logistik Corp website, do we have to turn it back in upon release?

The reason I ask is that some of my grey socks and one pair of dress shoes fell victim to a very hungry dog. No big deal if I have to pay for them, just curious.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2006)

You don't have to return 'next to skin' items like socks and underclothing.


----------



## geo (10 Mar 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> With the stuff we get from the Logistik Corp website, do we have to turn it back in upon release?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some of my grey socks and one pair of dress shoes fell victim to a very hungry dog. No big deal if I have to pay for them, just curious.


Socks and shoes are replaceable using your point entitlement at Logistik.
you're limited to 2 prs of shoes per year - keep your dog on a shorter leash


----------



## armyvern (11 Mar 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> With the stuff we get from the Logistik Corp website, do we have to turn it back in upon release?


Nothing obtained either via cash or points from Logistik-Unicorp (or prior to them, issued by your friendly neighbourhood clothing stores) has to be returned when you leave the CF.


----------



## Devlin (11 Mar 2006)

Thanks guys...dog is on a shorter leash now. Beagles - not the sharpest knife in the drawer


----------

